# 55 gallon tank



## bad kid (Jul 15, 2009)

i am getting a 55 gallon tank.can i put a blue hippo tang in it?:question:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

No. Any of the Acanthurus (Paracanthurus) genus of Tangs require much more space than you have to offer. In fact, I would not even purchase a Zebrasoma species. Your best option for a Tang is the Ctenochaetus genus, which includes the Kohl Tang, Chevron Tang, and Tomini Tang. But even these selections are probalby only suited for a reef environment.


----------

